# I got my new tank!!



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

So I spent my ENTIRE sunday cleaning, and setting up my new tank. As some of you know I recently acquired what was advertised as a 45GL tank, but when I did the measurements its actually a 40GL but thats just fine by me! I got the tank, stand, a brand new filter, all of the decorations in this tank and more, PLUS a brand new never opened powerhead & salt water testing kit. Not that I will really use the last two, buuuut he just kinda threw them in there. All of it for $100. Its a custom made stand that WAS oak, but I painted it to match the rest of the household. Anywho, enough of my rambling. Here is the tank stock list & a photo of the tank!  Oh, and almost all of these fish have been living together for about 4 months now, and I have NO problems whatsoever. I did use my old filter as well as the new one, and used my gravel from my established tank too!Thanks for looking!

Tank Stock!

1 Three Spot (Blue) Gourami
1 Honey Sunset Gourami
1 Green Severum
3 Pearl Danios
1 Jumbo Hatchetfish
1 Rosy Red
1 Long Fin Rosy Barb
1 Jumbo Gold Barb
1 Peppered Cory cat
3 Orange Von Rio Tetras (New)
1 Black Molly (New)
1 Micky Mouse Platy (New)

Tada!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats J! 

me thinking those barbs would be happier in a bigger group of min 6 each.


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, I tried having more barbs, but my LFR barb keeps killing them. Him and my gold female chill together. The only LFS that carries that type of barb only carries males. So I guess thats why he kills them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

i dont know about that J...i have 6 male tiger barbs in the 15 and they get along fine. yea i do see a bit of chasing around but its all in good health.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats on the new tank


----------

